# /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib (No such file or directory, errno = 2)   ?



## mksoft_ (5 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai développé une appli en Objective-C et Cocoa pour MacOS. Pas de soucis en général, mais là y'a un utilisateur qui utilise Mac OS 10.3.6 chez qui l'application en démarre même pas et obtient ce message dans la console : 

dyld: /Applications/Mwp.app/Contents/MacOS/Mwp can't  open library: /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib (No such file or directory, errno = 2) 

Quelqu'un comprend ce que çà veut dire?

merci beaucoup


----------



## ntx (5 Avril 2008)

Est ce que la librairie stdc++ est présente dans le répertoire en question ? Je pense que non. Faut-il installer les outils de dev pour l'avoir ? Peut être ? Dans ce cas soit ton bundle doit embarquer cette librairie soit il faut compiler en statique.


----------



## mksoft_ (6 Avril 2008)

peut etre bien, mais pourquoi est-ce que çà marche sur tous les autres mac ? bizarre non ?


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2008)

Est ce que stdc++ version 6 ne tournerait pas sur 10.3 ?


----------



## mksoft_ (7 Avril 2008)

hum... je sais que çà marche sur 10.3, mais je me rends compte que 10.3.6 n'est pas la dernière version de 10.3 apparemment, çà pourrait peut-etre venir de là?


----------



## ntx (7 Avril 2008)

Ca pourrait. Mais qu'y a t-il dans /usr/lib ? Ta librairie y est-elle ?


----------



## mksoft_ (7 Avril 2008)

c'est sur l'ordinateur d'un utilisateur, je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée de lui demander de regarder ou bidouiller dans ce répertoire 
L'application doit marcher chez tous le monde sans bidouille sinon c'est la galère

Est-ce qu'avec Parallel Desktop (ou un autre logiciel de virtualisation) on peut installer des anciennes versions de Mac OS ? (la 10.3 dans mon cas). Ca me permettrait de tester çà et de vérifier si c'est un problème de vieille version de MacOS
Sur Parallel on voit qu'on peut installer windows ou linux mais il ne propose pas mac os :mouais:


----------



## ntx (7 Avril 2008)

Il n'y a pas de version Intel de 10.3 (du moins pas dans le public) donc tu ne peux pas l'installer sur un PC virtuel  
Ensuite il n'est pas rare qu'un programme ne marche pas sur une vieille version de l'OS : si tu essayes de faire un programme pour 10.3, 10.4 et 10.5, il te faudra souvent prévoir plusieurs binaires et bonjour la maintenance. Je me contenterais de 10.4 et 10.5, c'est bien suffisant. Trois versions en parallèle c'est trop.
Dans ton cas, si tu as constaté que cela marchait sur 10.3.8, fixe cette version comme configuration minimum. Et trouve une machine avec cet OS pour voir ce qu'il y a dans le répertoire /usr/lib. Sans cela c'est dur d'avancer.


----------



## mksoft_ (10 Avril 2008)

l'utilisateur est passé à 10.3.9 et du coup tout marche 

merci à tous

ps: comment on met la discussion en "résolu?"


----------



## ntx (10 Avril 2008)

La librairie a du être mise à jour avec l'OS.


----------



## tatouille (10 Avril 2008)

You need to use GCC3.3 to target pre-10.3.9 (or 3.5 for FAT)


----------

